# Trivia 9/13



## luckytrim (Sep 13, 2019)

trivia 9/13
(Take care out there ... Lady luck takes today off.....)



DID YOU KNOW...
In the 2014 Academy Awards, six of the nine pictures released  in 2013 and
nominated for Best Picture were based on actual events;  Philomena"; "Dallas
Buyers Club"; "Twelve Years a Slave"; "Captain Phillips"; "The  Wolf of Wall
Street" and "American Hustle" .
In the period 1970-2014, twelve Best Picture Oscar winners  have been true
stories .

1. Musical Question of the Day ;
Some Argentines without means do it, Lithuanians and Letts do  it, goldfish
in the privacy of bowls do it. What is it that they do  ?
(Bonus; Name That Tune...)
2. Which marine animal is named after a type of  battleship?
3. Word Play Dept;
My pet pig stopped making noise today; I think he might  be.....
(Hint; He's upset...)
4. Who Am I ?
I was US Secretary of State under Eisenhower; my brother Allen  was the 
Director of Central Intelligence. Together we overthrew  Mossadegh in Iran as 
well as Arbenz in Guatemala. I have an airport named after me  in the 
Washington, DC area. Who am I?
5. Strange Words are These ; Heterochromia Iridis  ...
Alexander the Great had it. Michael Flatley and Christopher  Walken have it, 
too. Contrary to popular belief, David Bowie does NOT. What is  this odd 
trait ?
6. What is Lin-Manuel Miranda's claim to fame ?
  a. - Governor of Puerto Rico
  b. - Middleweight Champion
  c. - NASA Engineer
  d. - Playwright
7. Which of the Fifty was the first to legalize recreational  use of Cannabis 
?
8. Grafted instead of genetically modified, the plant named  "Ketchup 'n' 
Fries" contains which two foods grown on the same  plant?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Precursor to the Pocket Watch,
Early Tech Adopters in Ancient Rome Had Pocket  Sundials.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Fall in Love ("Let's Do It")
2.  Portuguese Man-of-War
3. Disgruntled
4. I am John Foster Dulles
5. Different Colored Eyes
6. - d ("Hamilton")
7. Colorado
8. Tomato and Potato

TRUTH !!
It’s the fourth or fifth century and you’re a wealthy,  cosmopolitan Roman
sightseeing across the empire, or perhaps an armchair traveler  entertaining
other well-educated friends for dinner. What could you pull  out to impress
your companions? One good option would be a geographical  portable sundial,
the closest Romans got to an iPhone.
These sundials were designed to tell time on the go—but it  turns out they
really excelled at being a snazzy gadget. Many were made of  shiny bronze,
they sat comfortably in a hand, and it took real technical  knowledge to use
them properly. There are about a dozen examples known today,  each with a
cheat sheet of coordinates for using the device in specific  places.

It’s a powerful tool more than a millennium before GPS, atomic  clocks, or
even a practical way to determine longitude. “If the sun is  shining, you are
carrying with you one portable gadget or instrument that is  your own, a very
personal thing, and you can supposedly rely on it to tell you  what the time
is,” says Richard Talbert, a historian at the University of  North Carolina
who has written a new book about the devices, called Roman  Portable
Sundials.


----------

